# PR - Not married for 5 years



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Hope one or two people on here can help me

I am currently on my 2nd TRP based on my life partner (Now husband) who is a SA citizens. 

I want to apply for my PR (26B I think is the right category?) but I want to make sure I am doing everything right.

So based on the below will I be able to apply?

*Relationship:*

We have been married 1 year

We have been together for 6 years

5 of the 6 years have been here in SA

*Proof:*

Flights booked for both of us

Pictures

Notarial Contract from before we got married (Used for my TRP application)

Stamps in passport showing when I arrived in SA

Affidavits from previous TRP applications stating length of relationship

Shared finances (Got a Credit Card on my husbands account) 

Can get letters from previous landlords that we have lived together at our previous houses

Marriage certificate

Previous TRP applications (Don't know if that is necessary)


Any other documents that might come in handy?

I want to slowly get everything together and submit a bullet proof application

Any help or guidance much appreciated


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi there

Some tips:
If you are on the same medical aid you could use the confirmation from them with both your names.
If you are a regular driver of your husband's car you should be included on his insurance policy - the policy document will confirm this with your name and date of birth.
If you are financially dependent on each other there should be bank statements showing transfers (etc) between your accounts.
A lease agreement should be in both your names.
If you are the beneficiary of any of your husband's policies you could use that confirmation.
If you have signing authority on his account your bank can give you a letter to confirm this. If your credit card is linked to his card account the bank statement should have your name as cardholder and his as account holder.


I believe these should help.


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot. We have some of these documents and will definitely include these. My biggest worry is to proof our relationship before moving to SA and also if it is at all possible to apply before we have been married for 5 years. I am getting so many conflicting answers using Mr Google  So if anybody have applied for permanent residency before being married for 5 years but based on the total amount of the relationship please let me know


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

you do not need to be married for 5 years. I have sent you a private message please have a look.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

If you only being married for 1yrs i suggest you wait a bit longer, all these proof of cohabitation are sometimes missed by DHA officials, godlike


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you have know each other for the 5 years to be enough or is it the time that you have lived together important?


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

I think it is all about how long you have been in a relationship and that you can prove that...


----------

